# LPR to Gerd? Domperidone dosage for over 60s? How long to heal?



## genevieve489 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm in my sixties and was diagnosed with LPR two months ago. Initially I had the usual throat clearing, lump in the throat etc., but now that I've been taking Lansoprazole 30mg daily for two months, as well as Gaviscon Advance, my throat is beginning to improve However, whereas I only had slight heartburn initially, now I get it frequently and find it quite distressing. Is it usual for LPR to move further down the oesophagus? Or is the heartburn another symptom of LPR?

As well as the Lansoprazole, the doctor is also trying me on Domperidone and wanted me to take 50mg a day. As I am over 60, I was a little concerned about the level of the dosage and, although he reassured me that I was fit for my age and don't have any cardiac problems, I decided to come off the drug after a a couple of weeks. Has anybody else of my age been on it? What dosage were you given?

I'm normally quite a fit and active person and am finding this whole thing absolutely miserable. So, my final question is, how long will it take for things to heal? I have read that it might be months, is this correct?


----------

